# anyone know anything about a 3 speed amc flash



## ramjet70 (Jul 22, 2013)

picked this up in ann arbor this year. looks to be mid 60's with a shimano 333 stick shift and rear hub which look original to the bike. any info on this bike would be great!


----------

